# Any good?



## Garuf (19 Feb 2008)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/SNAPPER-AQUATI ... idZ2QQtZkm

Just saw this on the old ebay and wondered if it would be any good for my 18" tank? It look's okay but just 16w compaired to the 36w im running currently seems meagre.


----------



## alexandre (20 Feb 2008)

I got 20W PC on a 3 us G and it is far to be a football stadium. So I would imagine 16W on a 18" will be to weak.

www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html


----------



## Garuf (20 Feb 2008)

my thoughts exactly, I need to do something to improve A) aesthetics B) light quality on my 10 gallon and since its such a disgusting dimension I'm finding it impossible to find anything suitable. 
no one makes anything for 18" tanks


----------



## Themuleous (21 Feb 2008)

It would be over kill but have you thought about one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/T5-AQUARIUM-OVERH ... m153.l1262

The legs are movable over the whole length of the unit so in theory you could put this on a 5 inch tank!  It would mean it over handing either side by 3" but that might not be the end of the world, the light bulbs dont start for a inch or two anyway.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2008)

Sam, I think we could be onto a winner! 
After Arana's I'll see what money I have to spare and invest if possible. 3 inches shouldn't be too bad and I can suspend it.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Feb 2008)

Keep an eye out as this seller usually has loads of these starting at Â£1 with Â£15 postage. I keep bidding but get outbid at last minute when I've forgotten about it. Sometimes they go for Â£2, sometimes Â£6.60 sometimes Â£13.50...
They were having loads on there but none atm grrr


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2008)

URGH, how good would it be to pick one up for Â£2! thanks for the tip Lisa.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Feb 2008)

Just shhhhhh don't tell anyone    I'm desperate for one on my 2' tank so I can go high tech!


----------



## Themuleous (22 Feb 2008)

Remember also that you'll have to replace the supplied bulbs, although thanks to JamesC you can save yourself a bucket load and get good quality cheapo ones


----------

